# dwarf angel compatibility



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

doing more reading for which fish i want, seeing what you guys thought about 2 dwarf angels in a 46 gallon together, i was thinkin about a cherub (pigmy) and either a flame or a coral beauty, of these three, can any one suggest the best combo? and how to go about introducing them?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Doing a combo of angels would be pretty risky in a tank that size. Hmmm... if I would do it, I'd pick two angels that are completely different sizes. The bigger one may pick on the little one though, but they might come to a happy medium, of coarse, it could be all out war too.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i was thinking the smallest two would have the better chance of avoiding each other. well i guess ill go with one... but which one? crud.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I know they all are so beautiful... and fortunately all three that you picked have a fairly good survival rate in captivity. I'd probably pick the CB or the FA


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

While I wouldn't personally want to try any combo, if I did anyway it would be the same one Fishfirst picked. The Cherubfish wouldn't do well with the Coral Beauty and it would munch on your reef.
If you only want one, I'd go with a Flame. Flames are mostly Hawaiian and thusly cught & stored under better conditions, and they look great. The only catch is that they'll need a lot of care and very good conditions. Coral beauties are hardier when you get good specimens, but THAT's a crapshoot.


----------

